# FIFA 10 Installation Problems



## Inzam Ahmed (Jul 29, 2011)

I got the FIFA 10 Razor 1911 BD version (because the original is not available in our country) the first time,I installed it with ease and could play it properly but a month or so later it said FIFA 10 IS NOT INSTALLED CORRECTLY.PLEASE REINSTALL.when I tried to uninstall it using the setup file,it crashed!!!then I uninstalled it perfectly with windows add/remove programs and deleted all registry stuff and used 4 registry cleaners!!!now the "EASetup.exe" file doesn't start,I tried the compatibility mode!!!the other two also close when I click on Install!!!please help!!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

We do not offer any support for pirate copies of commercially available software.

If you can't buy it in your country, India, order online from another country.

Thread closed.


----------

